# indoor lap pool?



## beverly (Oct 17, 2005)

thought I saw an ad for a company that would install a small indoor lap pool in your basement, but I don't remember where I saw the ad, but would love to find an inexpensive way to do it.  anyone have any ideas?


----------



## shadebuilder (Nov 19, 2005)

Your best bet is a company called Endless Pool.  I am sure you can find them on the web with those key words.


----------

